# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Leaving Home

## conbuch

Please, before you attempt to talk me out of it or convince me otherwise, I'm only looking for helpful tips and guides. 

I'm a teenager. 17 years old, living in a rich conservative lakeside town. I take it upon myself to follow what my heart intends, rather than my ego. I don't want to grow up and go through highschool, then college, get a steady job, and live normally. I want to give inspiration for others to break norm and be free, find a part of myself in the woods, and stay out there for awhile. I don't have much in way of plans, so this is where I start. Im a pretty experienced hiker, have a nice backpack that's been with me for years, lightweight gear, and an above basic knowledge of nature. 

I'd love to hear from others who've done this, or people who have extensive experience outdoors.

Right now, my basic starting thoughts are to get down to the Appalachians from SE Michigan.

As for a time frame, who knows.

Thanks a bunch for help guys.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I have to refer you to NativeDude and Sourdough's posts regarding Wilderness living. they are stickies at the top so you should have no trouble in finding them. Once you've had a chance to peruse the insight that people who live out there (I mean out there), stop by the introduction section and tell us a little more about yourself. We'd love to hear more about your background and fun stuff you've done. This is a very welcoming group and I'm sure you'll find all you want or at least be pointed in the right direction to find the info you seek.
Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Pal334

How about an introduction? You just joined today it would seem. May be easier to help when we know a bit about you

----------


## gryffynklm

Conbuch, Not a bad intro. I can guess that you maybe have been reading before your first post. You have made a great start by your honesty and offering a bit about your age and experience. Your statement of not forcing yourself into a time frame is commendable and should receive respect from this forum. The wisdom and knowledge in this forum can be of great benefit to you as it has ben for me.

You are young (me 46) you have the luxury of doing things by learning and preparing for your goal instead of the stress of "I'll figure it out along the way. That has gotten people injured even dead. I don't think I'm exaggerating. 

I live in Appalachia country. It is a beautiful part of the country. The climate were I live can get as cold as Chicago were I moved from. Since December i've seen days in the low teens and up to nearly 60, we live in a valley and weather can get strange. 

Here is a link to the Buckhannon WV. town profile. I offer this because at the bottom of the page there is weather data. You can do this for many cities around the US and find info on its general climate. This can give you an Idea of the climate in an area you may be considering.  
http://www.city-data.com/city/Buckha...-Virginia.html 

Read, ask questions, get answers and refine your questions. This is only one great place to learn.

----------


## Ken

> Please, before you attempt to talk me out of it or convince me otherwise, I'm only looking for helpful tips and guides. 
> 
> I'm a teenager. 17 years old, living in a rich conservative lakeside town. I take it upon myself to follow what my heart intends, rather than my ego. I don't want to grow up and go through highschool, then college, get a steady job, and live normally. I want to give inspiration for others to break norm and be free, find a part of myself in the woods, and stay out there for awhile. I don't have much in way of plans, so this is where I start. Im a pretty experienced hiker, have a nice backpack that's been with me for years, lightweight gear, and an above basic knowledge of nature. 
> 
> I'd love to hear from others who've done this, or people who have extensive experience outdoors.
> 
> Right now, my basic starting thoughts are to get down to the Appalachians from SE Michigan.
> 
> As for a time frame, who knows.
> ...


You're sh!tting us, right?   :Sneaky2: 

Will you be bringing daddy's American Express Card with you?  You shouldn't leave home without it, you know.   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

ALL I CAN DO IS LAUGH MY A@@ OFF, ok thats gotta be one of the resident jokesters. My guess is Rick or Sourdough ?

----------


## welderguy

Ok maybe not just googled him and he has a face book page so I retract my previous gusee and will still stick with LMAO

----------


## conbuch

> You're sh!tting us, right?  
> 
> Will you be bringing daddy's American Express Card with you?  You shouldn't leave home without it, you know.


I said I was from a wealthy town, so I understand where you come from.
But it is pretty offensive that you'd jump to a conclusion like that.
My family is by no means upper class, and debt has brought a lot of stress on my parents.

I'm not an ungrateful kid, and it's pretty harsh coming into this kinda judgement from my first post.

I do wanna thank the guys who's posts are helpful.
For you others, I may be young and have a lot to learn, but being a little less judgmental makes things nicer for everyone.

I'm no troll, though. I know it sounds crazy and a little ridiculous for my age, I've gotten that reaction from the local people I've talked to.
But I can proudly say I'm no regular teenager. I've had this kind of thought for months now. I promised myself that at any sort of second thought, I'd forget the whole thing. But the more research I do and more I learn, the more possible everything seems.

I want to be able to inspire people to break free from normal life, growing up and moving through the grades like everyone else. There's nothing wrong with formal education, I just wish people weren't pressured and influenced into following the trend. Everyone had wishes and dreams, but it's rare to find someone who follows them these days.

I'm not doing this to become famous or cool or anything by any means, I just want to live a live without looking back, and wondering "what if". Any help you guys can provide me with will further my journey through this world, and I can't thank you enough for it.

----------


## conbuch

> Conbuch, Not a bad intro. I can guess that you maybe have been reading before your first post. You have made a great start by your honesty and offering a bit about your age and experience. Your statement of not forcing yourself into a time frame is commendable and should receive respect from this forum. The wisdom and knowledge in this forum can be of great benefit to you as it has ben for me.
> 
> You are young (me 46) you have the luxury of doing things by learning and preparing for your goal instead of the stress of "I'll figure it out along the way. That has gotten people injured even dead. I don't think I'm exaggerating. 
> 
> I live in Appalachia country. It is a beautiful part of the country. The climate were I live can get as cold as Chicago were I moved from. Since December i've seen days in the low teens and up to nearly 60, we live in a valley and weather can get strange. 
> 
> Here is a link to the Buckhannon WV. town profile. I offer this because at the bottom of the page there is weather data. You can do this for many cities around the US and find info on its general climate. This can give you an Idea of the climate in an area you may be considering.  
> http://www.city-data.com/city/Buckha...-Virginia.html 
> 
> Read, ask questions, get answers and refine your questions. This is only one great place to learn.


Thanks a bunch Gryff, I'll make sure to do plenty of weather checks before hand. I know how important that can be. I've been up to the White Mountains in Vermont many times, and have enjoyed my stay beyond belief. The Appalachians have always presented me with beautiful moments in life, which is really why I choose to venture their first. Any info you can provide on the best remote locations, survival cabins, weather patterns, anything is beyond appreciated. Thanks man!  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

The biggest mistake you will make is not finishing high school. Knowledge is one of the most important, if not the most important, tools you can own so my first bit of advice is to stay in school and finish high school. What you do after that is up to you. In the interim, you can still work on and expand you tactile skills and learn about things like wild edibles, etc. You might want to take a look at this sticky. It's talks about the very things you are asking about. School first!!

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=6837

----------


## DOGMAN

> I'm not doing this to become famous or cool or anything by any means


Thats a good thing...I can say from first hand experience following your heart to wild places and living a life of adventure outdoors- won't make you famous or cool...(my son thinks I am cool)...but it is very satisfying. Believe in yourself, educate yourself, and prepare yourself..then live your dreams.

----------


## conbuch

> How about an introduction? You just joined today it would seem. May be easier to help when we know a bit about you


Yeah, no problem. As I stated, I'm a 17 year old Michigan resident.
I've been a Boy Scout since Tiger Cubs, and am currently Eagle. I backpack as frequent as possible, and play rugby for a team in the spring. I'm an active Taoist, and meditate daily. I've have been working on plans for a good month and a half now, and am probably going to take a train as far as my checking account takes me :P (around $250). For now, I'm looking for any connections around the Appalachian area to help me out along the way. 

Im 6'4, 200lbs., fairly muscular build. No drivers license, ID, or anything really.
Just a kid with a strong will to find nature.

----------


## Ken

conbuch, 

it's been a long day and I'm way too tired to list the 1,000 reasons why your judgment leaves much to be desired.

Call this guy:   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ber.php?u=1413

----------


## Sarge47

Sorry, I don't give advice to non-adults other than to say FINISH SCHOOL!  Knowledge is your most important survival skill.  BTW, are you related to the guy running off to Russia?   :Cool2:

----------


## conbuch

> conbuch, 
> 
> it's been a long day and I'm way too tired to list the 1,000 reasons why your judgment leaves much to be desired.
> 
> Call this guy:   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ber.php?u=1413


I know it's easy to call me out because Im still young, naive, and impulsive.
That's why I threw in that little disclaimer.
I don't know if it makes you feel more authoritative or something, but bashing me from assumptions and providing no positive criticism is pretty obnoxious. 
I'm not asking anything of you specifically, so if you don't want to help, just don't post here man.

----------


## conbuch

> Sorry, I don't give advice to non-adults other than to say FINISH SCHOOL!  Knowledge is your most important survival skill.  BTW, are you related to the guy running off to Russia?


Yeah, my plans for now was to finish school and depart during summer break, before my senior year. There was no intent to skip high school here.

----------


## Justin Case

Yeah Dude, you're harshin his gig    :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Yeah, my plans for now was to finish school and depart during summer break, before my senior year. There was no intent to skip high school here.


you will miss the prom ?

----------


## Rick

Are you wanting to do the Appalachian Trail? You could easily get a bunch of it in (or all of it depending on how good a hiker you are) and still be close to civilization should anything happen or you decide to call it quits. But whatever you do, you won't do it without money. Going as far as your checkbook will get you will put behind the 8 ball.

----------


## welderguy

> Yeah Dude, you're harshin his gig


That sounds painful!

----------


## conbuch

It's pretty discouraging seeing all the sarcasm and negativity after my first thread. I can only reiterate that it sucks being poked fun of like this. I'm asking for help, and I at least expected some respect from experienced outdoors men like you guys.

And to clear the school thing up, I don't intend on missing any high school.
I will leave for summer, about 3 months, and most likely hike the Appalachian trail South to North (starting around Charlottesville), returning for my senior year.

----------


## gryffynklm

Got distracted a bit late but here it is.

Ya, got to agree with Sarge, Finish school. Not because he is "The Grand Emperor, The All Wise, The All knowing, Intergalactic Wizard of Wilderness Survival" or any one else is for that matter. Some of these guys are the ones who go out on search and rescue or recover. Prepared or unprepared S**T happens. When it does, prepared is better.

----------


## Justin Case

> It's pretty discouraging seeing all the sarcasm and negativity after my first thread. I can only reiterate that it sucks being poked fun of like this. I'm asking for help, and I at least expected some respect from experienced outdoors men like you guys.
> 
> And to clear the school thing up, I don't intend on missing any high school.
> I will leave for summer, about 3 months, and most likely hike the Appalachian trail South to North (starting around Charlottesville), returning for my senior year.


oh, well a summer trip,  thats ok,,  my advice,  take a cell phone and a GPS transponder,  :Smile:

----------


## DOGMAN

I am serious- chase your dreams....follow your bliss!

I did pretty much what your talking about, traveled extensively in wild places all around the world. If you can dream it- you can do it.  It'll be awesome, just go for it.

----------


## Rick

Man, I'm not dissin' you. I'm trying to help you out. Have you acquired a map of the trail? Have you figured out how you are going to be resupplied? There are a lot of folk festivals that take place throughout the summer but sidestepping to see them will take some serious time out of your hiking.

----------


## gryffynklm

Here's a thought, check out Appellation Trail Conservancy. There might be a program that would suit you. 

http://www.appalachiantrail.org/site.../Volunteer.htm

----------


## Justin Case

Ya got to admit, your first post gives the impression you are a kid running away from home,  just sayin,

----------


## conbuch

> Are you wanting to do the Appalachian Trail? You could easily get a bunch of it in (or all of it depending on how good a hiker you are) and still be close to civilization should anything happen or you decide to call it quits. But whatever you do, you won't do it without money. Going as far as your checkbook will get you will put behind the 8 ball.


For the most part yes, I planned on staying around the Appalachian trail (for your reason exactly). This being my first time alone, I don't want to be too ignorant and go without any exit strategy.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I think Rick has another excellent idea. try hiking the appalachian trail. I hear it's beautiful. Some areas are pretty remote.
If I had one suggestion, you need some wildly varying skills.. think about what it will take to survive, and how you will procure those items and skills, then practice. I don't know if you have any friends who are interested (I don't) but it can be a lot of fun group activities. You need lots of practice before you head out or you will really realize just how much you wish you knew.. seems the more I learn, the more I realize I don't know. Hiking the trail will give you a good idea as to terrain, fauna and flora, and resource locations.
I sure wish I had done that when I was your age, rather than settling for a mediocre job and family life... Only 7 more years till the youngest young'un is grown so I've got lots of time to practice. I applaud your entheusiasm, but I do wish you'd postpone your departure for at least a year or two to study up on the plants and identify your resources beforehand.

----------


## Ken

> Ya got to admit, your first post gives the impression you are a kid running away from home, just sayin,


It sure did.  Now he's only talking about going on an extended hike.  

Maybe we brought him back to reality a bit.  Or maybe the drugs are wearing off.  Who knows.......   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Truthfully, the AT is hard enough with resupplies. Trying to do it as a survival gig is going to suck, I think. If you have someone that can resupply you then they can send parcels ahead of you to the Postmast at a given post office. The post master will hold the package for you for something like a week. I don't remember for sure now. But you'll need a new pair of boots and plenty of food. You'll need money, too. You'll want to stay a night or two at some of the hostels along the way. You might want to attend some of the folk festivals. Money is a good thing even on the AT.

----------


## Ken

Maybe one of the Mods can change the title of this thread from "Leaving Home" to "Going Hiking."  Just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

conbuch, have you shared any of your dreams with your parents and what do they think about it all?
Do you have any friends with similar interests? Would any of them like to join you on this 3 month adventure or are you planing on going by yourself?

There's a book I'd like to recommend. (please don't be put off by the title!) It's by Stephen King, titled *The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon.* It's an engrossing read and you'll get a lot out of it. 
Good luck.

----------


## Rick

He's the OP. We can certainly change it if he wants. 

You do need to understand that it started out like you were making a quick exit. So if you were getting some guff that's probably why.

----------


## conbuch

I've been on the Conservancy site for awhile now, checking out shuttles and trailheads, etc.

But I'm really leaving the hiking aspect up to how I feel.
I'll always be happy hiking the trail, and if any events come around and I want to check them out, I sure will do so.

As for resupply, I do have the map marking the stations and I've read "A Walk in the Woods", regarding the Appalachian trail. I've also checked out multiple books  on edibles and bare minimum survival.

By no means do I expect books to provide me with everything I need, but they never hurt.

----------


## crashdive123

Conbuch - I know that you are reading some things that you don't want to see, and they seem harsh - as you said.  Think about it like this - if words on a forum are too harsh and going to deter you from your goals (goal of getting information), then wait until you see what Mother Nature can dish up.  I wish you well on you trip.  There has been some good advice.  Are your parents in agreement with your plans?

----------


## Rick

I know you said you've done scouts so I'm guessing your First Aid is up to par. You'll want a small but really good first aid kit and certainly some way to filter water on the AT. You WILL come down with Giardia drinking the water raw out there. Even if you choose to boil it, that's better than than doing it raw.

----------


## conbuch

Yeah, I can understand why shots were taken and all.
But I'm not looking for a quick way out of school, or just angsty about parents.
I've put a good amount of thought into this, and prepare to follow through.

As for parents, no to all.
I know for a fact that they would not support me leaving at all for an extended period of time. Asking for their permission is not something I'm going to do.

----------


## conbuch

> I know you said you've done scouts so I'm guessing your First Aid is up to par. You'll want a small but really good first aid kit and certainly some way to filter water on the AT. You WILL come down with Giardia drinking the water raw out there. Even if you choose to boil it, that's better than than doing it raw.


What kind of method would you recommend? Tablets, pump, natural filters?

----------


## DOGMAN

have you thought about an extended canoe trip?

----------


## conbuch

> have you thought about an extended canoe trip?


I've never been real big on canoeing, but I'll always consider new opportunities.

----------


## gryffynklm

Sorry, conbuch, no parent approval..... I can't give any encouragement of that. The trek with parent approval, Woo Hoo rock on. 

Without, they will be looking for you and at your computer and this forum especially if you are not 18.

----------


## Rick

No natural. You can boil. That's easy enough to do but more time consuming. You have to wait for the water to cool down. The pumps are good but you'll likely go through several filters. That's more money and more resupply. Tablets are good, too but the iodine ones are not good for you long term and the other can require up to 4 hours to treat the water. Short answer is they all have their advantages and disadvantages. The lightest and simplest is just to boil the water then let it cool down. I'd take some backup, either pump or tablets (your choice) as a backup. There will be rainy days that building a fire isn't going to be your best option. Of course, you can gather rain water on those days, too.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, I can understand why shots were taken and all.
> But I'm not looking for a quick way out of school, or just angsty about parents.
> I've put a good amount of thought into this, and prepare to follow through.
> 
> As for parents, no to all.
> I know for a fact that they would not support me leaving at all for an extended period of time. Asking for their permission is not something I'm going to do.


I will wish you luck and happiness, but since you are a minor, and without your parents approval, I am not comfortable offering advice.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, you scat without their approval and you can bet a BOLO will be issued for you. I had a couple of buddies that did just what you are talking about their senior year. They got arrested three states away.

----------


## Ken

> Asking for their permission is not something I'm going to do.


And if you fall flat on your face, asking them if you can move back in isn't something you should do either.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> It's pretty discouraging seeing all the sarcasm and negativity after my first thread. I can only reiterate that it sucks being poked fun of like this. I'm asking for help, and I at least expected some respect from experienced outdoors men like you guys.


Soooo, you're sayin' that you're not getting the answers you want, is that right?  Just askin.    :Cool2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Yeah, no problem. As I stated, I'm a 17 year old Michigan resident.
> *I've been a Boy Scout since Tiger Cubs, and am currently Eagle.*


Have you talked to or asked advice from any of your scout masters? It just seems like a good place to start.

----------


## Justin Case

you should start your research on other kids that have died doing what you are planning to do,,   I think you ARE running away from something, and since you admit that you will not tell your parents , proves it, IMO

----------


## Rick

That is some good advice, Benesse.

----------


## Sarge47

> conbuch, have you shared any of your dreams with your parents and what do they think about it all?
> Do you have any friends with similar interests? Would any of them like to join you on this 3 month adventure or are you planing on going by yourself?
> 
> There's a book I'd like to recommend. (please don't be put off by the title!) It's by Stephen King, titled *The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon.* It's an engrossing read and you'll get a lot out of it. 
> Good luck.


Great book!  It's the one that got me thinking more about survival preps!   :clap:   :clap:   :clap:

----------


## conbuch

> Soooo, you're sayin' that you're not getting the answers you want, is that right?  Just askin.


Not at all, this thread has been incredibly helpful.

----------


## Ken

> Great book! It's the one that got me thinking more about survival preps!


What???  You really been thinking???   :Innocent:

----------


## DOGMAN

there are some really cool summer camps in Canada, that do extended canoe trips. All summer traveling the wildest places in the Far North.  They take care of the logisitcs, but you do all the work and see tons of cool stuff. They teach you lots of cool stuff to. Its structured, but still a wild experience. If you got a job now, you could save up enough cash by summer to go!

----------


## conbuch

> Have you talked to or asked advice from any of your scout masters? It just seems like a good place to start.


I haven't, but do feel comfortable starting there.
Thanks for the idea

----------


## conbuch

> you should start your research on other kids that have died doing what you are planning to do,,   I think you ARE running away from something, and since you admit that you will not tell your parents , proves it, IMO


Think what you will, but that really isn't why I'm doing this.
I feel like I shouldn't need to wait to explore this vast world.
I'd like to do things differently, and start early with living adventurously.

----------


## Sarge47

> I know it's easy to call me out because Im still young, naive, and impulsive.
> That's why I threw in that little disclaimer.
> I don't know if it makes you feel more authoritative or something, but bashing me from assumptions and providing no positive criticism is pretty obnoxious. 
> I'm not asking anything of you specifically, so if you don't want to help, just don't post here man.


1st, you're out of line!  Ken is an attorny, & a darn good one.  What you're talking about is the same thing as running away from home!  Ken has helped many members on here with his extensive legal knowledge & has more survival knowledge in his little finger than most people will ever have.  Just because he won't shoot a squirrel for supper, don't mistake him for some kind of wuss!  You have no right telling senior members NOT to post here!  You invited yourself, remember?   :Smash:   :Smash:   :Smash:

----------


## Rick

Jeeeese. You can do the Boundary Waters. That's almost in your back yard.

----------


## Sarge47

> Not at all, this thread has been incredibly helpful.


IMO, your motivation for wanting to do this, based on your post, is based on emotions as opposed to logic.  Sorry, but I'm not going to pat you on the head & tell you it's ok.  You're 17 years old; if you were an adult it would be different.  I think you ARE running away from something, dispite your protests.   :Cool2:

----------


## DOGMAN

> Think what you will, but that really isn't why I'm doing this.
> I feel like I shouldn't need to wait to explore this vast world.
> I'd like to do things differently, and start early with living adventurously.


I agree. Life should be adventourous. But, you have to be honest with your parents and yourself.  I admire your attitude, communication skills and desire. But, there is a responsible way to live adventure, and then there is the reckless way.  If you want FREEDOM in life you have to be honest.  Famous adventureres like Will Steger, Yvonne Choniard and Paul Petzoldt all took off from home in their mid-teens and lived wild adventures...but there parents knew about it, and gave them their blessings. Don't be a Chris McCandless...be a role model, not a ridicule magnet

----------


## Sarge47

> I agree. Life should be adventourous. But, you have to be honest with your parents and yourself.  I admire your attitude, communication skills and desire. But, there is a responsible way to live adventure, and then there is the reckless way.  If you want FREEDOM in life you have to be honest.  Famous adventureres like Will Steger, Yvonne Choniard and Paul Petzoldt all took off from home in their mid-teens and lived wild adventures...but there parents knew about it, and gave them their blessings. Don't be a Chris McCandless...be a role model, not a ridicule magnet


Great response!   :clap:   :clap:   :clap:  :clap:   :clap:   :clap:  :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

> I agree. Life should be adventourous. But, you have to be honest with your parents and yourself.  I admire your attitude, communication skills and desire. But, there is a responsible way to live adventure, and then there is the reckless way.  If you want FREEDOM in life you have to be honest.  Famous adventureres like Will Steger, Yvonne Choniard and Paul Petzoldt all took off from home in their mid-teens and lived wild adventures...but there parents knew about it, and gave them their blessings. Don't be a Chris McCandless...be a role model, not a ridicule magnet


Well said Jason - deserves a little green thingie.

----------


## DOGMAN

thanks guys.... I appreciate how this lad has stood steadfast to his ideals, and has remained civil in his discourse to a less than receptive audiance.  I think he just needs to find the proper outlet for his desires...

----------


## Rick

Well said. I think you're right. Youth has the disadvantage of a lack of patience. I can remember wanting to take off right now. Life goes on no matter how you live it.

----------


## conbuch

Man...

I'm really glad I posted here.
And let me clear up that I mean no disrespect to anyone, especially Ken.
I just felt I was taken as a joke from the start, and that didn't give me much confidence. 

Again, I appreciate everything.
I admit that I was more than impulsive with the idea of leaving so soon.
But after talking to a certain friend, who shares the same craving for adventure, we've got a better idea going for us. 

Thanks for the criticism and help, it will definitely benefit me in the future.
Ive got this bookmarked and plan to come back time after time.

Sounds like I've got a good amount of reading and practice to do!

----------


## DOGMAN

if you need an online mentor on how to pursue a life of adventure, feel free to pm me...I'll tell you what I've learned thus far, and try to help you get lined out on a good road. best wishes

----------


## Justin Case

Jason. You are alright,, Even if you do like to trash peoples camps  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Thanks for the criticism and help, it will definitely benefit me in the future.
> Ive got this bookmarked and plan to come back time after time.
> 
> Sounds like I've got a good amount of reading and practice to do!


_"Wisdom is the right use of knowledge. To know is not to be wise. Many men know a great deal, and are all the greater fools for it. There is no fool so great a fool as a knowing fool. But to know how to use knowledge is to have wisdom." _ Charles Spurgeon

----------


## DOGMAN

> Jason. You are alright,, Even if you do like to trash peoples camps


Oh yeah, about trashing peoples camps....you've probably realized by now, I have a bizarrre since of humor, and I have a weird way of trying to make a point. Somwhere in all that talk of ransacking camps there is a message and history lesson that I poorly communicated

----------


## Justin Case

I know,,   I got it,,      Whats your Indian Name ?

----------


## Rick

Sackadoo. It's some little known dialect.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.nesa.org/notableeagle.html

There are some very impressive people who started as eagle scouts and went on to achieve amazing things.

You might enjoy reading about Ben Pope-Antarctic Scout, Keith Garman-Explorer or Tim Brox-2002 Antarctic Scout, just to name a few of the men featured on the web site. 

The paths they've taken just might spark an idea or two, and it could be especially meaningful to learn from people you already have _something_ in common with.

----------


## DOGMAN

> Sackadoo. It's some little known dialect.


I also go by Bagapoop...thats my Celtic Commanche name

----------


## conbuch

> http://www.nesa.org/notableeagle.html
> 
> There are some very impressive people who started as eagle scouts and went on to achieve amazing things.
> 
> You might enjoy reading about Ben Pope-Antarctic Scout, Keith Garman-Explorer or Tim Brox-2002 Antarctic Scout, just to name a few of the men featured on the web site. 
> 
> The paths they've taken just might spark an idea or two, and it could be especially meaningful to learn from people you already have _something_ in common with.


thanks for the link, there's quite a few interesting stories here

----------


## Geronimo!

I was thinking about your situation last night and thought of a good starting point.

Read this book.
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Wild-Dang...6970013&sr=1-2

This book is about two cases of people getting lost in BWCA. One had nothing and forged his way to be found. The other stayed put and waited for rescuers to find him but made a few fundamental flaws in his execution.

Look at both hikers. See what they did right and what they did wrong. These are the two responses in a survival situation (stay put or find your way out). You should look at yourself honestly and think about which hiker you are. It will give you a look at what type of situation you could face and what to do during them.

----------


## trax

conbuch you still around? I hope so & I hope you're checking out some of the wilderness survival advice in some of the other threads here and I think you should go for it, the three months up and down the AT. Prepare thoughtfully and good luck. Now, disclaimer: the views expressed in this thread are only those of the guy who typed them (just in case your folks want to sue me later, they should be able to track me down) If there's any questions you want to ask me in private, feel free.

----------


## PNW

Conbuch,
     As long as you not 18, you are subject to some very restrictive laws. There is NO FREEDOM, especially if your parents are uninformed of your desires.

     Jailed as a runaway, how can your parents make bail for you if they are already cash strapped. A year of preparation will make a world of difference. 

Dont create a record for yourself. Not Cool.

----------


## linkmissing

Conbuch, you sound like a very intelligent young man and its wonderful to see that at your age you have some respectible ideals.  Its important to step back and take a hard realistic view of what it is you want to do; not just you but anyone at any age.  This includes hard core planning, training, and prep.  Go about it like you are in training for a marathon race.  Which means:  training, training, training, practice, practice, practice.  No runner goes into a serious race without it and expects to win much less place.
Just like us preppers: no cheap equipment, cover all your bases, and make sure you have several options in case SHTF.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Think for yourself, you're the one that's going to pay the price.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I second what AS said. Good post.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Conbuch, I hope you are still out there reading this thread.

I know there are people on both sides of the fence on whether you should "Go for it", and stay at home and "Wait it out". Me.... I'm a fence straddler. There is much GOOD advice in both "camps".

Here is what *I* would suggest. Why not stay at home until you have finished school. In the interim you could also perhaps get a part-time job to get some extra funds. I don't care what you do in life, but that High School Diploma *IS* something that you will need in life, No matter what you do. Another advantage to waiting is that if you put it off by just one year(when you are 18), You won't have to ask for your parents permission. You will be old enough to decide for yourself and you won't be picked up and arrested.( a bad thing that will haunt you for the rest of your life) An arrest record, for something as frivolous as "Running Away" could affect your job opportunities further down the road. By taking this route you will also be able to purchase some of the things that you will need. One thing you are going to need (This will sound crazy, but is true, ask Ken) is Identification. If you don't have that, you can be "detained" by law officers (Even Game Wardens) until they can find out who you are!! Meanwhile you sit in jail waiting. Not very adventurous there is it? OK that is the "Yin", now for the "Yang"........

 You can do this. It is very possible. you have some necessary skill sets already in place. Now is the time to expand on them. As knowledgeable as you are, there is always more to learn. Learning takes time and practice. True you could learn by being "Thrust" into a situation, but you wouldn't have the luxury of expanding on that that you have learned. You would not have the time for Reflection and improvement, Refining on your base of knowledge. You will appreciate every little bit of knowledge and experience you have. Every little bit helps. By all means chase your dreams... but do so wisely.

A wise friend of mine once said.... "Go ahead and ask the question. You can only be answered one of four ways: Yes, No, Maybe, Or Wait." What I am saying is "WAIT", plan,and prepare. It WILL be a much more pleasurable experience if you do so.

----------

